

Apple Special Event October 2013 Live Stream - gertjanzwartjes
http://www.apple.com/apple-events/october-2013/

======
sgentle
Hands down there is nothing more exciting about this OS X update than being
able to use multiple monitors again. They can keep their fancy power
management and their new apps, because nothing will compare to that feeling
when I boot into my shiny new surf-speckled desktop, fullscreen a video on my
second monitor, and my main screen isn't covered in useless grey cloth. For
the first time in I don't know how many years, I won't have to repress the
urge to knock my monitor off my desk and install Ubuntu. I will just gaze at
the waves off Half Moon Bay, a satisfied smile on my lips, and feel nothing
but pure calm.

~~~
nathas
...Pardon my ignorance, I've never owned an Apple product, but you can't use
multiple monitors effectively on OS X? You're kidding right?

~~~
jakobe
Short explanation: You can use multiple monitors just fine in extended Desktop
mode.

However, there are two issues that drive people crazy:

1) When you go enable full screen mode for an app, the app fills one display
and all other displays are blanked with a gray linnen texture. That's may be
useful if you are watching a movie and don't want other displays to annoy you,
but it's really annoying if you just want eg. Mail full screen on a secondary
monitor.

2) Mac OS Lion also added a feature named "Spaces" (I think this is called
virtual desktops or so on other platforms). The problem is that when you
switch between spaces, both screens switch simultaneously. Now let's assume
you use your secondary monitor to show an IM client, or to show some live
error log, or similar, it's really annoying if that disappears when you switch
between spaces on your main display.

So OS X 10.9 finally makes two features introduced in 10.7 (Full screen mode,
spaces) usable for people with multiple monitors.

~~~
adestefan
> 2) Mac OS Lion also added a feature named "Spaces" (I think this is called
> virtual desktops or so on other platforms). The problem is that when you
> switch between spaces, both screens switch simultaneously. Now let's assume
> you use your secondary monitor to show an IM client, or to show some live
> error log, or similar, it's really annoying if that disappears when you
> switch between spaces on your main display.

Can you explain how is this fixed? Are the spaces on each monitor independent
or is there a method to "always show" certain windows? Because I really hate
the former method.

~~~
tvon
You can either have independent spaces (switch screen 1 to a different space
while screen 2 remains unchanged) or you can have them linked (when switching
screen 1, screen 2 also changes).

------
nextstep
Start time:

    
    
      07:00 — Honolulu, Hawaii
      10:00 — San Francisco, California
      13:00 — New York, New York
      14:00 — São Paulo, Brazil
      18:00 — London, England
      19:00 — Rome, Italy
      20:00 — Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
      21:00 — Moscow, Russia
      22:30 — New Delhi, India
      01:00 — Shanghai, China (October 23)
      02:00 — Tokyo, Japan (October 23)
      03:00 — Sydney, Australia (October 23)

~~~
etimesg
15:00 São Paulo (Summer Time). Here's an updated TZ list
[http://everytimezone.com/#2013-10-22,300,6bj](http://everytimezone.com/#2013-10-22,300,6bj)

~~~
radicalbyte
Today is the first time in months that I've searched for an international
timetracker. Was really impressed with this:

[http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/est-to-cet-
converter](http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/est-to-cet-converter)

Finally, a website with a very clear visualization of various timezones.

Then you post evertimezone.com, which does a very similar thing, but with
battery-friendly css :)

~~~
llimllib
I'm a big fan of [http://time.is](http://time.is). You can go to
[http://time.is/compare](http://time.is/compare) to generate a similar
comparison, or just add the times you want to know to the front page.

------
Achshar
Ok so it's that time of the year again. I am on windows and have chrome,
firefox, ie 11, VLC, flash. Is there any way for me to watch this stream? Heck
will this work even if I get quicktime?

Edit:

* So they updated the page to say it will work for quicktime if you are on windows.

* But I am on win 8 and they use js to hide that part. So for now I am assuming it's because quicktime on it's download page only says it is supported upto win 7. So they must be hiding it for people with windows 8.

* I am downloading quicktime anyways and if regular install doesn't work then compatibility mode will almost certainly work for people with windows 8.

* Apart from that you might also need to spoof your UA to safari's. They only allow safari to load the stream. And safari is officially discontinued for windows. WTF apple.

And even then it's not guaranteed to work.

Edit 2: They seem to be showing a html5 video element for a spoofed chrome on
windows with quicktime disabled. So maybe they decided to give up after all.

~~~
M4v3R
Apple uses HTTP Live Streaming protocol. VLC should be able to play it just
fine. You will probably need a custom URL to feed VLC though. I'll paste the
URL here once it's available.

EDIT: Quick bash script for extracting VLC-playable URLs (when they're
available):

    
    
        curl `curl http://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2013/ | grep "p.events-delivery.apple.com" | sed 's/\<script.*src="\(.*\)".*/\1/' | sed 's/".*//g'` | sed -e 's/[ \t]//'
    

UPDATE: Here are the links:

/ _snowLeopardurl_ / = [http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdvaeodhbqedvojhbadsfv/refs/13ohbdvohbqsdvojhbdfv09_sl_vod_ref.mov)

/ _non-snowLeopard url_ / = [http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdvaeodhbqedvojhbadsfv/refs/13ohbdvohbqsdvojhbdfv09_hd_vod_ref.mov)

/ _Windowsurl_ / = [http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdvaeodhbqedvojhbadsfv/refs/13ohbdvohbqsdvojhbdfv09_hd_vod_ref.mov)

/ _iphoneurl_ / = [http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdvaeodhbqedvojhbadsfv/refs/13ohbdvohbqsdvojhbdfv09_iphone_vod_ref.mov)

/ _ipadurl_ / = [http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdvaeodhbqedvojhbadsfv/refs/13ohbdvohbqsdvojhbdfv09_ipad_vod_ref.mov)

/ _voip_ / = [http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdv...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1309ouhbqdvaeodhbqedvojhbadsfv/refs/13ohbdvohbqsdvojhbdfv09_audio_vod_ref.mov)

~~~
grecy
Last time VLC on WinXP would crash after a few seconds trying to play the
official apple stream. Check reddit.com/r/apple and someone will post up a
list of "pirate streams". One of them worked great for me in Firefox on XP
last time.

EDIT: As of T-45 minutes, someone said they're going to use
[http://www.onemorething.nl/live](http://www.onemorething.nl/live) which will
hopefully not have commentary when it starts. Also they're saying the URL for
VLC is
[http://live.wowza.kpnstreaming.nl/onemorethinglive/OMTLIVE/p...](http://live.wowza.kpnstreaming.nl/onemorethinglive/OMTLIVE/playlist.m3u8)

EDIT: For me, on Win XP, latest VLC is playing
[http://live.wowza.kpnstreaming.nl/onemorethinglive/OMTLIVE/p...](http://live.wowza.kpnstreaming.nl/onemorethinglive/OMTLIVE/playlist.m3u8)
perfectly. It's the stream, no commentary, etc.

------
VeejayRampay
That's why Apple is succeeding. People are moaning about how they cannot view
the live stream of an Apple event on their Windows/Linux platform, like we're
landing on the moon or something. Amazing.

~~~
easytiger
Yea it's a great idea to exclude most of the world from your marketing.

~~~
panacea
I think your sarcasm just fell into a chasm. It may not be by design, but the
effect is the same...

------
coolnow
Sorry if this is always brought up (i haven't seen an Apple stream since the
iPhone 4 event), but we /still/ need Quicktime to stream this? What the hell?

~~~
ynniv
Google wants their own protocol to succeed, Mozilla wants a different video
codec to succeed[1], Microsoft probably wants to own both. It's very easy to
cache HLS, which makes distributing high definition to a large number of
people much cheaper. Is Apple supposed to spend more money on lower quality
steaming just because their competitors don't want to play nicely?

VLC is capable of playing HLS if you can get it the correct URL. Some other
browsers can play it, but the web has an unfortunately long history of browser
detection.

[1
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=577084](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=577084)]

~~~
arrrg
I don’t think this is about wanting protocols to succeed, or at least not
primarily. Every iOS or OS X device Apple sells (so pretty much any of their
products) can play this. No need to install anything. Why should Apple do any
special extra work to make it work elsewhere without a bit of hassle?

Also, it’s just a fucking PR event. Why _do_ people want to watch it? That’s
just weird.

------
tehwebguy
Federighi just announced Mavericks is free

~~~
Gurrewe
Windows 8.1 is also free, so no real surprise here. Anyway, good work Apple!

~~~
EdwardMSmith
(honest question) - Is windows 8.1 free if I have a (full, standalone) copy of
XP or Vista, or only if I own Windows 8?

Mavericks appears to be free for people with Snow Leopard (at least, that's
what I read).

~~~
lstamour
Windows 8.1 is free if you bought Windows 8 or if Windows 8 or RT shipped on
your computer/tablet.

Mavericks, on the other hand, is free if you have a Mac that supports it.

------
jreed91
Excited for the new mini. Also over or under $5000 for mac pro?

~~~
jakobe
$2999

~~~
FigBug
Congratulations! You are the winner.

~~~
jakobe
Yay!

------
bsimpson
Apple keynotes, like Apple itself, get more insufferable over time.

The only thing more tiring than hearing Steve Jobs describe every single thing
they release as "magical" or "revolutionary" is hearing Phil Schiller blather
on about hardware specs. Isn't Apple supposed to be the company that abstracts
away hardware features to instead describe their products in terms of real-
life benefits?

I remember a time when I truly looked forward to watching these keynotes and
being inspired about the future. Now, though, every one feels like incremental
changes wrapped in hyperbole. Instead of thinking "hey, that's actually pretty
cool," I come away thinking "STOP SAYING EVERY DAMN THING YOU TOUCH IS
'MAGICAL' \- GET OVER YOURSELVES AND LET ME DECIDE IF I'M AMAZED!"

------
eliot_sykes
Although its not everyone's cup of tea, you can watch the event with TWiT
commentary: [http://live.twit.tv/](http://live.twit.tv/)

------
daurnimator
Anyone have a link to the stream itself?

As a linux user, I get an empty div and told that Quicktime comes with OSX.

------
kumarm
Works only on Safari. Hello we are apple, welcome to 1998.

------
seunosewa
Has the event started yet? The live stream doesn't seem to be working on the
Apple device that I'm using.

~~~
timmins
10 AM Pacific, 12 PM Central

~~~
davidcollantes
13 hours, Eastern.

------
zhufenggood
leak retina macbook 15 configuration： ME293：CPU2.0/8G/256G SSD/Iris Pro
Graphics ──replace mbp none retina

ME294：CPU2.3/16G/512G SSD/750M 2G

ME8*4 2.6/16G/1TB SSD/ 750M 2G

I guess :-)

------
wavesum
Tim's voice shakes a lot. I wonder what makes him so nervous.

~~~
lukifer
Yeah, what could possibly be nerve-wracking about public speaking to hundreds
of thousands of people, where a single mis-step can be remembered and mocked
until the end of his days?

------
pingec
So... is the stream live yet? Can we get an URL?

------
geuis
Is this working for anyone? Can't watch it in Chrome, and on Safari I'm
prompted to install Quicktime. I'm on a Mac. On the Quicktime download page it
just warns that I already have QT installed. Very confusing.

